# Čursík



## yablakaaa

Hello, I just have a quick question about a last name. My family's last name was changed during immigration, they were from Czechoslovakia. It was orignally something like "cursik" I believe, written  like this- "Čursík". Does it have a meaning?


----------



## Jana337

I have never come across that name but it does sound like a Czech name. Unfortunately, its meaning is not immediately obvious.


----------



## winpoj

I wonder if someone who likes our deputy prime ministers is making fun of us: Čunek + Bursík = Čursík ?


----------



## kelt

It may be a Czech name, but I never heard it either. By the way welcome to the forum yablakaa!


----------

